# torsocks warns --enable-socksdns unrecognized



## mackler (Jan 8, 2015)

If I configure the net/torsocks port with the SOCKSDNS option selected, then I get warnings:


```
configure: WARNING: unrecognized options: --enable-socksdns
```

I don't know if that's something to worry about, but it seems wrong.

Thanks,
--
Adam Mackler


----------



## talsamon (Jan 10, 2015)

The same warning with `--enabled-hostnames` option. This seems a bug, both options missing in the configure.ac. Please, send it the maintainer.

It does not appear anymore, if you add in work/torsocks-1.2/configure.ac to

```
dnl Arguments we allow
```
this lines:

```
AC_ARG_ENABLE(hostnames,
[  --enable-hostnames ])
AC_ARG_ENABLE(socksdns,
[  --enable-socksdns ])
```


----------



## mackler (Jan 10, 2015)

Upon further investigation it seems that there is a bigger issue with this port, namely it builds version 1.2, while version 1.3 was released two years ago, and version 2.0 last August.  Furthermore, the README for version 2.0 indicates the behavior has changed with regard to the aspects controlled by these DNS-related options we're discussing, claiming that torsocks version 2.0:

overrides every needed Internet communication libc function calls such as connect(2) or gethostbyname(3)...if torsocks detects any communication that can't go through the Tor network such as UDP traffic, for instance, the connection is denied. If, for any reason, there is no way for torsocks to provide the Tor anonymity guarantee to your application, torsocks will force the application to quit and stop everything.​
There is no mention in this version 2.0 README of any DNS-related compile options.

Early last month, zaphod requested an upgrade to version 2 in bug # 195715 on bugs.freebsd.org, "net/torsocks needs upgrade to 2.0," which describes another bug in the current port's version that purportedly is absent from version 2.0.

--
Adam Mackler


----------



## kpa (Jan 10, 2015)

It looks like the maintainer of the port is AWOL, the last commits to the port have been done by the portmgr@ personel with no sight of the maintainer.


----------

